# Solved: Help me debug boot from Flash/memkey USB



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

the good news is that I have the option in BIOS to boot from USB device, and I used the HP widget to make my pendrive bootable. it works by putting a fragment of isolinux on the 'boot sector' of the device.

so, I loaded in there the .iso image for one of the Linux distros. but it won't boot... it tries, but says it cannot find a file...
The command line text looks like this:
"SYSLINUX 3.86 .... No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
boot: "

what is it looking for?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

isolinux by its very name is for booting a file in iso9660 format, meaning one from a CD.

A Linux can be booted "directly" either by isolinux (CD or DVD), syslinux (for floppy, USB and hard disks) or standard embedded Linux boot loaders like Lilo, Grub1 or Grub2 (floppy, USB and hard disks).

Other or third party boot loaders can boot a Linux "indirectly" only after it has been installed. In such a case the first boot loader boots the Linux own boot loader and hands over the control. The Linux is still booted up by its own boot loader. Same arrangement if a Linux boot loader is asked to boot a MS WIndows. All thrid party boot loaders do exactly the same.

If a boot loader boots a system directly it needs to have the ability to read its files, go into the specified partition, pick out the right file or kernel and load it into the memory. Just blindly grab a boot loader without checking its ability will rarely work.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

so did hp build a flashdrive boot utility incorrectly?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I couldn't found out what is your HP widget from the Internet?

MS Windows treats a flash drive as a Super floppy that can have only one partition so it is very restrictive to create partition and format it in a MS Windows. Many manufacturers offer their own tools or utilities for the flash drive and Windows users think they found a saviour.

The bottom line is a flash drive is a just block device (or hard disk) in Linux so you can have any number of partitions and format them in any filing systems you like. In fact you can even have 128 gpt partitions in a flash drive in Linux if you want them.

If you boot a device you boot to an operating system. What operating system does your HP Widget boot to?


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Is THIS WHAT YOU USED to make it bootable? If so , i think it`s for a different purpose that what you`re trying to use it for.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

i don't follow your point. it makes the key bootable. what purpose is there other than "makes the key bootable"



itsjusme said:


> Is THIS WHAT YOU USED to make it bootable? If so , i think it`s for a different purpose that what you`re trying to use it for.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

i stated it above: SYSLINUX 3.86 .



saikee said:


> I couldn't found out what is your HP widget from the Internet?
> 
> MS Windows treats a flash drive as a Super floppy that can have only one partition so it is very restrictive to create partition and format it in a MS Windows. Many manufacturers offer their own tools or utilities for the flash drive and Windows users think they found a saviour.
> 
> ...


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

zapp22 said:


> i don't follow your point. it makes the key bootable. what purpose is there other than "makes the key bootable"


Ok, i was under the impression that this was designed to emulate a floppy, after downloading it i see it has many other uses. With Syslinux onboard i dont see why it wont work either, there has to be a step being missed other than adding the .iso image. Saikee is one of the resident Linux guru`s, maybe he can shed some light.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

itsjusme,

I think zapp22 could have done something similar like your link and put an iso inside the USB drive hoping it would boot, hence probably the syslinux reference.

He hasn't provided enough details for us to offer any assistance.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

saikee my friend you overlook what detail I did give in the opening: "so, I loaded in there the .iso image for one of the Linux distros. but it won't boot... it tries, but says it cannot find a file...
The command line text looks like this:
"SYSLINUX 3.86 .... No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
boot: "

the particular distro was "Simplicity". its a good image: i ended up burning it [as always] to cd and it boots right up. it would be handier to swap these out on the drivekey so Im not creating a landfill of old discs 

i have no other detail. key does boot, but didn't load the iso


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

If you read the syslinux web page it tells you how to install syslinux. Just copying the files will not make it bootable.

Many iso come with both syslinu and isolinux for people booting from USB and CD.

We could not understand your assertion of making the USB bootable by HP Widget. If you use syslinux, then use syslinux and nothing else.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

so, according to you, the utility takes an otherwise useful storage key and turns it into a brick with a "boot:" to nothing


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Are you trying to run it as if it were a live cd from the flash drive? If so, i think it`s going to require more steps other than adding the .iso to the drive. If you used the option to make it appear as a hard drive when you installed the HP utility, you may have to actually install SIMPLICITY to the drive, if it has that option.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

handy:
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe

worked well for me.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

:up:I was going to suggest that earlier, but you seemed intent on using the HP utility, glad you found it anyway. There are also other options to make this work. You might want to check the menu`s in SIMPLICITY(maybe under setup or similar) many of the live versions have the option and a built in utility to install to flash.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

appreciated.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

I just downloaded and burned the DESKTOP 10.4 and the WINDOWS REFUGEE 10.4 versions. They are both based on and are a recompiled version of PUPPY LINUX version 4.3.1 , with more apps and different packages. Looks like a neat little system with alot of the same options that PUPPY has. Look in the start menu under SETUP, there is an option to "Bootflash install puppy to usb". You can also use the UNIVERSAL INSTALLER on the same menu to install to flash and other options. The PENDRIVE installer works great, this is just another option you can play with. I dont have a machine that will boot from usb at the moment so i cant try it. It was a little buggy in earlier versions of puppy, but i think they`ve got that fixed. Puppy also has a neat feature that appears to still be in Simplicity. If the .iso is properly burned as "Multi Session" with the "Burniso2cd" (or DVD) built into Puppy, you can save your configuration data back to the disk(desktop settings, bookmarks, internet downloaded and installed packages.....ect). It will boot straight to the desktop on next boot. The limitation with this option is how much memory you have because it loads into and runs from ram. Have fun...


----------

